# OK all you Great minds out there... Mead forks



## bricycle (Dec 23, 2018)

Which year Meads utilized the ribbed style fork? I'm getting conflicting stories lately....


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 23, 2018)

I do not profess greatness but here are some pictures, just for examples:


This one seems to have a nickel treatment, unknown year Black Ranger 22" taller diamond frame; forged crown, no truss rods (5.5" head tube).
I thought that the idea may have come from Mead's connections to the English market.

Ad/catalog excerpt, unknown year (circa 1920-21); shows laminated crown, truss rods, calls the item Ranger forks, (as opposed to what else...).
The add also showed the George S. Lewis patent 1,435,611 for drop-outs; filed June 23, 1919; approved Nov. 14, 1922; as still "pending".


----------



## bricycle (Dec 23, 2018)

that's what I'm talk'n 'bout!


----------



## Barto (Dec 24, 2018)

So, further to Bri's question - I'm looking for a 1919 fork for my Ranger......so far I've only seen the "Non-Ribbed" forks in photos dated 1919.  Are 1919 forks Ribbed or Non Ribbed (inquiring minds want to know)?


----------



## sam (Dec 24, 2018)

1911 catalog show the ribbed fork to be an English Pat.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 25, 2018)

Looks like a good 10-year period then, at least perhaps between 1911-1921 for the "_combination_" with the 'triple-truss' crown (w/ laminated plates).
Perhaps the forged crown ribbed fork was a couple/few years earlier.

I read about the "*wagon ruts*" in the 1911 add description.
The last wagon rut I saw was two summers ago, in sandstone near Guernsey, Wyoming, on the Oregon Trail.
Guernsey, yet another '_English_' connection.


----------



## Cheezer (Dec 25, 2018)

I have this one with a different fork, sorry i dont know the year? 
Dave









Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 25, 2018)

My 1919 Arch Frame


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 25, 2018)

'21


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 26, 2018)

Mead had many suppliers of their bikes, different forks, frames too, simultaneously in the same year model, just depends on manufacturer. It's not year specific. 
You can endlessly chase your tail with Mead.


----------



## Barto (Dec 26, 2018)

Balloontyre said:


> Mead had many suppliers of their bikes, different forks, frames too, simultaneously in the same year model, just depends on manufacturer. It's not year specific.
> You can endlessly chase your tail with Mead.



Hmmm, I'm chasing mine  now...Below is a photo of a 1918 Mead, notice the front fork does not have the rib!




SO, I guess forks with and without the Rib are correct?  how about without Truss Rods?  One seller told me he had one that did not use the truss rods....bit confusing


----------



## bricycle (Dec 26, 2018)

Barto said:


> Hmmm, I'm chasing mine  now...Below is a photo of a 1918 Mead, notice the front fork does not have the rib!View attachment 924693
> 
> SO, I guess forks with and without the Rib are correct?  how about without Truss Rods?  One seller told me he had one that did not use the truss rods....bit confusing



who said that was a 1918? The chain wheel probably says 1918, but that's just a patent date. Plus that has deeper fenders, they weren't used till 1920. Plus those are not correct fender braces, should be flat.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 26, 2018)

My 1916 Mead had ribbed fork and 16 on crank (post 5, pic 5)
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/s...r-wheel-only-those-with-xxxxx-00-avail.34739/


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 26, 2018)

@Barto
I know of three variations of the ribbed fork. One of which the rib does not go all the way up to the crown, stops about 2 inches below.
Here is a non truss, tripple plate crown, with high raised rib.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 26, 2018)

1917 Schwinn built bike and fork, no rib.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 26, 2018)

Note:  rib does not go to crown
1934 Schwinn bike, Westfield fork.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 26, 2018)

1922 Schwinn bike, Westfield fork I believe. Truss, no rib.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 26, 2018)

1915 Davis built.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 26, 2018)

appreciate the postings Ivo!


----------



## Barto (Dec 26, 2018)

Balloontyre said:


> 1917 Schwinn built bike and fork, no rib. View attachment 924774



I think this is the one I'm looking for...my fenders are supposed to be 1919 and they have the same fender supports as this one.  But, your saying that the 1919 could have the ribs as well?
Bart


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi Bart,
I'm not sure I follow you exactly, what model Mead and frame style are you talking about?
Can you post a pic or 2 or bike and fenders.



 Mead = nearly anything goes.

Here's an Original survivor, 1925 camelback with tank, truss ribbed fork.


----------



## Barto (Dec 27, 2018)

bricycle said:


> who said that was a 1918? The chain wheel probably says 1918, but that's just a patent date. Plus that has deeper fenders, they weren't used till 1919. Plus those are not correct fender braces, should be flat.



Found it on the net simply by typing Mead Ranger.   I have the same patent date on my chain ring!    
Bart


----------



## bricycle (Dec 27, 2018)

Barto said:


> Found it on the net simply by typing Mead Ranger.   I have the same patent date on my chain ring!
> Bart



and we all know how reliable the net is...


----------



## Barto (Dec 27, 2018)

So, Here's what I have to date, all purchased from CAPE members
Tank
Frame (told fork is incorrect)
Fenders
If you need other photos please let me know your needs - really appreciate the help!  Same to you Bri, really appreciate your help.
Bart


----------



## Barto (Dec 27, 2018)

bricycle said:


> and we all know how reliable the net is...




Touche'


----------



## bricycle (Dec 27, 2018)

well according to what we know now, fork may be ok. Might have pedals if you need some...


----------



## sam (Dec 27, 2018)

Cheezer said:


> I have this one with a different fork, sorry i dont know the year?
> Dave
> View attachment 924553View attachment 924554View attachment 924555
> 
> ...



The 1907 british catalog shows these forks
http://www.veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Mead Cycle Co. catalogue 1907 (V-CC Library).pdf


----------



## Cheezer (Dec 28, 2018)

sam said:


> The 1907 british catalog shows these forks
> http://www.veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Mead Cycle Co. catalogue 1907 (V-CC Library).pdf



thats great, thanks Sam.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 29, 2018)

I have a men's and women's Ranger built by Davis with this fork.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2018)

I've seen a photo of a 1930 'English' Mead with a double -ribbed fork, described as an "Ariel" pattern fork! Just to confuse things further lol.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 11, 2019)

I have two Meade Rangers that I purchased recently.  Both have a 1918 patents on the crank.  The standard frame bike has a serial number 85291.  The tall frame has a serial number of 96714.  I haven't researched either yet, but both have the rib on the fork, all the way to the crown.  The std frame has a nickel plated ridge.  The tall bike's ridge is painted dark brown, edged in gold pinstripe.


----------



## Barto (Jan 12, 2019)

Nice examples, based on the Fender Struts,- I would say the bikes are post 20's.....any disagreement?

Bart


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 13, 2019)

IMO fender braces on the 2 bikes oldmtrcyc posted look typical to all years after discontinuing the coat-hanger rod style. 1918ish and on.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 14, 2019)

I wish I could put a date on my bikes, and the manufacturer.   Sometime this winter I will dig into it, but any help here would be nice.  Somewhere I have stashed some documents that may help.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 1, 2019)

Looks like the ribbed fork the thing in the 1914 catalog as well.


----------



## Barto (Feb 2, 2019)

Dag, just when I thought I was making some headway......I recently saw a nice plated non RIB version  - I thought was correct, maybe not.

I've cooled my heels on my project and will be seeking  more info before making my next purchase.  From what I think I know, the bars and stem are the same for teens and twenties (correct?)
Bart


----------



## sam (Feb 3, 2019)

From a British news letter:


----------



## sam (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 17, 2020)

Not sure if these were posted by another.
 
1912-14 US Design Patent - from Chicago, (with Mead association).


----------

